# trigger fish



## Walleyewillie (Aug 14, 2015)

Is it true the state closed trigger fish for this year??


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes. It closed back in mid Feb if I am not mistaken


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

And the sad thing is there are a ton of large triggers, I see them everytime I dive.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Its all a conspiracy to slowly prohibit us from keeping anything in the future. Only thing were gonna be able to keep in the future is Lionfish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

CaptScoob38 said:


> Its all a conspiracy to slowly prohibit us from keeping anything in the future. Only thing were gonna be able to keep in the future is Lionfish.


don't forget about ruby reds. it takes about 25 for a good fish fry.:whistling:

jack


----------



## Fishhead706 (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe trigger fish next opens in January and closes early February.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zloomis (Feb 24, 2010)

Yea it's closed for sure if you get caught with one its 2700$ We found that out weekend before last


----------



## Capt'n Daddy (Oct 10, 2014)

Just begs the question.....just how many triggers have you brought home this year...lol


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

It closed at the end of July in state waters


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

In AL waters MissKristy. Been closed in FL.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

There sure is a bunch out there


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

First day next year u need to be out. I'm guessing 10 minutes you limit out.


----------

